# A good year for an older newbie



## Rumtytum (12 December 2017)

Sorry in advance for the long post...
I'm 62 and started riding just over 12 months ago after a 45 or 47 year gap (can't remember exactly). And I'd never had a proper lesson.  But after a camel ride on holiday in Dubai I decided it was time to get back in the saddle - or regret not trying for the rest of my days. 
So In October 2016  I started at a friendly local RS, private lessons with a great instructor who sussed my character and pushed me hard enough to progress but not to destroy my confidence. Spring 2017 brought a fall plus broken rib from a friend's rather nervous TB (never rode her again, I wasn't sufficiently competent and she was destroying my confidence).  As soon as I could was back to my comfort blanket horse at the RS where, in July, I had my first ever competition - Intro B dressage - and came 3rd of 9! I almost fainted with shock. Two more comps and two more rosettes since!
I feel very grateful and lucky to have found such a wonderful RS, fab instructors, and my absolutely gorgeous RS horse. I love him so much, for his patience, for that first canter,  for jumping those 60cm cross poles, and more than anything, for the confidence he has given me. Priceless. To me he's the best horse in the world.
For anyone hanging around this website (like I did for months) who is perhaps thinking of starting/restarting riding: get going! Don't put it off until it's too late to discover what you could have achieved...


----------



## HeyMich (12 December 2017)

Rumtytum said:



			Sorry in advance for the long post...
I'm 62 and started riding just over 12 months ago after a 45 or 47 year gap (can't remember exactly). And I'd never had a proper lesson.  But after a camel ride on holiday in Dubai I decided it was time to get back in the saddle - or regret not trying for the rest of my days. 
So In October 2016  I started at a friendly local RS, private lessons with a great instructor who sussed my character and pushed me hard enough to progress but not to destroy my confidence. Spring 2017 brought a fall plus broken rib from a friend's rather nervous TB (never rode her again, I wasn't sufficiently competent and she was destroying my confidence).  As soon as I could was back to my comfort blanket horse at the RS where, in July, I had my first ever competition - Intro B dressage - and came 3rd of 9! I almost fainted with shock. Two more comps and two more rosettes since!
I feel very grateful and lucky to have found such a wonderful RS, fab instructors, and my absolutely gorgeous RS horse. I love him so much, for his patience, for that first canter,  for jumping those 60cm cross poles, and more than anything, for the confidence he has given me. Priceless. To me he's the best horse in the world.
For anyone hanging around this website (like I did for months) who is perhaps thinking of starting/restarting riding: get going! Don't put it off until it's too late to discover what you could have achieved...
		
Click to expand...

What an amazing story!! Well done you! It sounds like you have a fantastic partnership with the RS horse, and what an awesome place for your first dressage test. Brilliant! 

I've also just got back into riding seriously after a nearly 30 yr break and I'm loving every minute (well mostly every minute)!  A lot of my horsey knowledge is instinctive - I don't know I know it, but it's all there, lurking in the depths somewhere. It's so lovely to be back in the saddle! 

Can't wait to hear all about your next horsey achievements...  Keep us posted! Xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2017)

How lovely to hear from you!

I am the same age as you and have been lucky enough to have horses all my adult life but I am always pleased to hear about older 'returners' or beginners, as I think it's a wonderful hobby to help keep us from stiffening up and staying at home.

Do keep us updated.


----------



## Rumtytum (12 December 2017)

I've had my not enjoying moments too! Some of the videos taken by my instructor - oooerrrr! But they are a great learning tool! Well done you for getting back into riding seriously, I'm looking forward to reading what you have been doing too!


----------



## Rumtytum (12 December 2017)

Pearlsacarolsinger - how I wish I could have had horses all my adult life, but getting in to riding now is the next best thing. And being fit has helped enormously. 
My name on this website is in honour of 'my' horse's waistline not mine!


----------



## Leo Walker (12 December 2017)

What a lovely post! I'm glad you have found your way back to horses again


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2017)

Rumtytum said:



			Pearlsacarolsinger - how I wish I could have had horses all my adult life, but getting in to riding now is the next best thing. And being fit has helped enormously. 
My name on this website is in honour of 'my' horse's waistline not mine!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, we're not past it yet


----------



## shirl62 (12 December 2017)

Great story, I am about the same age ( 63yrs )and started riding in January and like you had about a 50 year gap...Its so much fun, well most of the time apart from being thrown off fractured ribs and a concussion, then another concussion 4 months later! I have done a couple of informal dressage tests at the RS, but found it hard remembering it all. I really look forward to my twice weekly lessons ( I would have lessons all week if I could). Its a great way to keep the aging body in trim.

Will look forward to your further updates 

Shirl


----------



## Rumtytum (12 December 2017)

Much respect to you for continuing after two concussions and fractured ribs, that is dedication! Presume you were thrown? From the same horse? Like you I have twice weekly lessons except in school holidays, would do more if finances allowed.  I'm blessed with feeling no different to when I was 45 - decades of weight training, running and cycling have destroyed my nerve endings! Do a little Pilates now to strengthen core muscles and to 'open the pelvic bones' (or something like that),  supposed to give a better seat in the saddle. I'll be following your progress!


----------



## oldie48 (14 December 2017)

Well done, it's never too late is it?. I'm also a late starter (not quite as late though) and riding and horses have given me so much pleasure and I hope will continue to do so for many a long year! Keep us posted and post some pics!


----------



## Rumtytum (14 December 2017)

oldie48 said:



			Well done, it's never too late is it?. I'm also a late starter (not quite as late though) and riding and horses have given me so much pleasure and I hope will continue to do so for many a long year! Keep us posted and post some pics!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll ask permission from the RS owner to post some pics and then get to the hard bit - actually posting them....


----------



## Midlifecrisis (15 December 2017)

This was a lovely uplifting and positive post - congratulations on your return and long may you continue.


----------

